# any special valentines discount codes for 2017?



## ammo-mcr

any special valentines discount codes for 2017 for our loved ones?


----------



## Clean and Shiny

hey Ammo, 

We are just finalising a couple of bits we will put on offer for Valentines. 

In the meantime we have DW10 as a 10&% discount code you can use. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## ammo-mcr

Clean and Shiny said:


> hey Ammo,
> 
> We are just finalising a couple of bits we will put on offer for Valentines.
> 
> In the meantime we have DW10 as a 10&% discount code you can use.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


thanks , i am aware of the 10% but im still not bitting at that, i hope you bring a better code for valentines:detailer:


----------

